# What I learned last night....



## Stradawhovious (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, it was my first full night fooling around with the model trains.

I made my initial continuous run oval bigger, and wanted to add another one to run two trains.

I learned that laying track is an art form, and adds to my vocabulary.

I learned that track spiked to foam will immediately come loose.

I learned what a feeder was, and why it's pretty necessary.

I learned that unless otherwise supplied with power, your train will not continue to move when rolling past a turnout. (which should have been painfully obvious to me before I attempted it)

I learned that model plastic solvent..... when a cap full is spilled on foam..... will eat a fist sized hole down to the plywood on my work bench, but quality Irish whiskey will not.

I learned that as I'm getting older it's easier to dismantle the track and remove the lift bridge than it is to crawl under the benchwork

And I learned that a 9 year old kid will laugh his *** off at your failed attempts to crawl under that same benchwork.

All in all I got two trains rolling last night, learned a bit about wiring, laying track, and some of the basics of my model railroad. I know this is all old hat to most of you here, but it's all new to me.... and I'm loving it. Thanks for having the wealth of information here for a rookie to browse through!

That is all.

ETA I also learned that when you get an idea to post something, make sure you haven't browsed further in the forum before doing so. I meant to put this inthe general train chat.

Sorry!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

LOL we all got to start some where man


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice list.  I hate duck (crawl) unders myself. So much so that I destroyed my old layout to get rid it one.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Enjoyed reading your post about your first night with the trains. It was like a trip down memory lane. In other words, "been there, done that"!
I've been at this hobby a whopping 14 months and have done a ton of work on my 10'X10' layout, but most days I still feel like a raw rookie.
Hang in there and have fun,
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Strad,

I got a great sympathetic laugh out of your post, above. Well stated!

Reminds me of that scene in Alien ...












Stradawhovious said:


> ETA I also learned that when you get an idea to post something, make sure you haven't browsed further in the forum before doing so. I meant to put this inthe general train chat.


So moved!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 28, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Strad,
> 
> I got a great sympathetic laugh out of your post, above. Well stated!
> 
> ...


Thanks!

And yep.... That's about what it looks like. :laugh:

The good news is that the hole in the foam is just about the same diameter as my favorite rocks glass........ so I won't be spilling my whiskey any more.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Strad---you're off to a great start! About that meteor crater in your layout: if you want to melt the entire sheet of foam down into a dripping puddle of goo, use an oil-based, toluene-based or petroleum-based paint on it and it will crawl off your table and curl up on the floor! In contrast, the latex paints just attach nicely to the foam and look pretty: which would a real man choose?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Stradawhovious said:


> The good news is that the hole in the foam is just about the same diameter as my favorite rocks glass........ so I won't be spilling my whiskey any more.


Looks like Strad has officially invented the Model Train Layout Cup Holder!

:thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Too finny and all so true. Now, about the waste of quality Irish whiskey ! 

B


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 28, 2012)

inxy said:


> Now, about the waste of quality Irish whiskey !
> 
> B


ACCIDENTAL. 

I know that doesn't give me a pass, but at least it wasn't intentional experimentation...... hwell:


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh yeah, I also learned that there is an immediately noticable differenct in quality between two of the the locomotives I have...

Started with the Kid's Bachmann which was quick, but if I put 4 cars behind it seemed to bog down a bit, and it was LOUD. Almost obnoxious loud.

I then grabbed the Athearn "some assembly required" locomotive I bought the other day, and it wasn't nearly as fast, but it was very quiet, and pulling 6 cars didn't seem to have any effect on it. (ETA Yes, I realize that 6 cars is a pathetically small number.... but to see the other one struggle after 4.... well..... )

Being new to the hobby I was really surprised at the difference in quality between the two. I can only imagine that there are far better and far worse quality brands than either of these.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

"Ready when you are, C.B.!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBWRo_jSlCg&context=C366f677ADOEgsToPDskIHaZMWyJ7IheDoMEpsa22w

It's a weak effort, but passable for a one-man lights, sound and film crew...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

But you learned what not to do.

Fill in the hole with a can of foam, you will never see it after you landscape the layout.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Just watched the video and YUP! He's got the bug real bad. Time for a new house with a basement. Pete


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 28, 2012)

What I learned last night continued.....

I learned that putting adjustable feet on your bench work is an INSANELY good idea.


----------

